# Cheapo tanks?



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looking for inexpensive standard tank. Any size preferably 30g or more and is a long style not tall. Anyone recommend cheap places? If not its gonna be bigals..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe the consensus is that the cheapest tanks are at Big Al's, especially when they have a sale.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

BillD said:


> I believe the consensus is that the cheapest tanks are at Big Al's, especially when they have a sale.


or when they are giving them out for free


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

vaporize said:


> or when they are giving them out for free


When is this??! Lol


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

default said:


> When is this??! Lol


Few months ago, they had a coupon that was in the paper for a free 10gal and HOB filter with it. I guess the hope was people would buy a hood and light, gravel, fish, etc and they'd make their money back. For some people, they probably did. For me who bought a stack of papers, loaded up my minivan with friends and 6 of us went in, grabbed a tank, right in line and left without buying a single thing, they didn't.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Few months ago, they had a coupon that was in the paper for a free 10gal and HOB filter with it. I guess the hope was people would buy a hood and light, gravel, fish, etc and they'd make their money back. For some people, they probably did. For me who bought a stack of papers, loaded up my minivan with friends and 6 of us went in, grabbed a tank, right in line and left without buying a single thing, they didn't.


haha! nice, now thinking when this might happen again... but i was just at scarbs yesterday and it was funny, a 20 long was like 30 bucks, while a 30 long was almost like 80 - why does the price so different? 50 bucks for an extra 10 gallon?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

default said:


> haha! nice, now thinking when this might happen again... but i was just at scarbs yesterday and it was funny, a 20 long was like 30 bucks, while a 30 long was almost like 80 - why does the price so different? 50 bucks for an extra 10 gallon?


a 20long, you can use 3mm thick glass. A 30long, you need 6mm thick glass. That's double the glass right there, plus the extra glass to make it longer and tall.

I don't know if BA will do that again. Some of the store around the GTA area had tanks left days later still. I don't think they advertised it very well. A little ad in the newspaper to cut out was about it. I was at BA's 2 days before the giveaway and they had a small sign up behind the fishroom guys and no one was promoting it. I had to lean over the counter and read the sign to know to go out and buy some newspapers. At least in Hamilton, it appeared in the Friday night version of our paper but for the GTA area, the coupon was in the Sunday edition of the Sun and the giveaway was Sunday, so not a lot of time to even know it was going on.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> a 20long, you can use 3mm thick glass. A 30long, you need 6mm thick glass. That's double the glass right there, plus the extra glass to make it longer and tall.
> 
> I don't know if BA will do that again. Some of the store around the GTA area had tanks left days later still. I don't think they advertised it very well. A little ad in the newspaper to cut out was about it. I was at BA's 2 days before the giveaway and they had a small sign up behind the fishroom guys and no one was promoting it. I had to lean over the counter and read the sign to know to go out and buy some newspapers. At least in Hamilton, it appeared in the Friday night version of our paper but for the GTA area, the coupon was in the Sunday edition of the Sun and the giveaway was Sunday, so not a lot of time to even know it was going on.


I think they had that same free tank (10G tank + a small HOB) for $17, not sure if still available. But I would say that's a good deal if you are looking for 10G tanks.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wish that deal was up now, one of my viejita rio meta is getting bully in the tank. I have to take him out and put in him a bucket with air pump.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

default said:


> Looking for inexpensive standard tank. Any size preferably 30g or more and is a long style not tall. Anyone recommend cheap places? If not its gonna be bigals..


I have a 55 gallon. 6 months old ( 48inch long one) you can have for $40
The back is painted black but starting to peel. Easily comes off with a razor blade.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Few months ago, they had a coupon that was in the paper for a free 10gal and HOB filter with it. I guess the hope was people would buy a hood and light, gravel, fish, etc and they'd make their money back. For some people, they probably did. For me who bought a stack of papers, loaded up my minivan with friends and 6 of us went in, grabbed a tank, right in line and left without buying a single thing, they didn't.


Haha I'm with you, I went with my Gf n then sent my parents n my brother came over n told him to take my Gf ( they know me cause I go in so much but she's just anthor blonde girl with a different shirt and her hair up) haha oh ya and then I had extra paper coupons ( robbed all the coupons outta the sun box, and didn't take a single paper lol, I even handed my extra coupons to little kids in the store


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Ctp416 said:


> I have a 55 gallon. 6 months old ( 48inch long one) you can have for $40
> The back is painted black but starting to peel. Easily comes off with a razor blade.


Thanks a lot for the offer... I found out recently I won't even have room anymore... Already need to move or let go of some nanos that I have due to last minute changes.. I guess in the future then =(


----------

